# Audi 80 Competition



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Right before last weekend I got a call about removing some paintstains from a 1994 Audi 80 Competition Quattro. His neighbour had painted his house and the guys who did it left quite a mess..

Some info about the car:

It's a limited edition with only 2500 produced.

The car is very well equiped.
Engine_
-2.0 16V DOHC 140Hk (5900rpm)/185Nm (4500rpm).
-Homemade exhaust..
-DEFA engineheater.

Chassi:
-FK Coilovers
-Porsche 996T brakes in front
-Audi RS2 brakes in the vak
-Audi RS2 bolcircle 5x130

Eksteriør:
-Audi RS2 mirrors
-Audi RS2 sideskirt
-Audi RS2 headlights with xenon.
-Audi S2 foglights with Xenon
-Repainted in 2007 with Audi's darkest black paint..

Wheels:
-Victor Equipment Turismo 8x18 with Dunlop 225/40-18.

This is how the paint looks like:


























































On Sunday I had to be done with the car so I called a friend to help me out.

I used pink Niteo clay together with No Rinse as lube.


























I started out to degrease the car with Ferrobet Degreaser before I foamed the car with a solid mix Valet Pro Orange Degreaser, CG Grime Reaper, CG Bug Bugger & Tar Remover, Optimum Car Wash and CG Citrus Wash, the grime disapered quickly and I foamed the car again with Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild. 
After this i cleaned the car with Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild to remove all the marks after clay and lube
The rims got a round with CG Sticky Wheel Gel and different brushes and the tires got 3 or 4 rounds with ARO..


















































































































































This is what I had to work on:


































50/50:










The hood after Scholl S03+ on Orange Uber pad and Menzerna 106FF on blue Uber pad:










































After this we degreased the car again with Ferrobet Degreaser and foamed with Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild:










The interior also needed some TLC:










































































Some pics after finished work, Lusso Oro was the choice of wax today:










































































































And for me I think this is a good "moneyshot":










Thanks for looking.

Bernhard


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I always liked those Audi 80's. Was in a state though...you've transformed it into a much better state than before. Good work.


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job, love those reflections.... just keep the painters away from now on!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks. The paint was soft too, so it has been repainted also..


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work, thanks for the pics. Havent seen one of those 80's before, its rather nice indeed. Deserves to be clean


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome car the old man had one:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice rims mate, that Audi's looking fabolous:thumb:


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

always liked the shape of these ;D Good work on it..
And the passat in the background is killer..


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

cracking stuff fella from another Audi aficionado! :thumb:


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Those cloud shots are amazing !


----------



## s2x2 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Very Nice B4*

Anymore photos?

Lovely car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread ressurection! :doublesho


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

nice car and nice work dude


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lovely work on a great car!


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

*mmm..*

lovely to see a 80.. Love them take a look at my Coupe..


----------



## A80avant (Jun 29, 2010)

beautifull car! needs an S2/RS2 motor now!


----------



## SJake (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice 80' Competition 

Good job...!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Great turnaround dude, looks very nice


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

The best looking car Audi has produced prior to the R8 IMO, good turn around


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

cracking cloud reflection pic on the bonnet:thumb:


----------



## s2x2 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Bernhard,*

Any under bonnet shots, Audi 80 porn btw. :thumb:


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

good job, 
I have owned 2 audi 80 1.8s's, one of them was one of 750 special edition zender ones with split rims as standard and a full kit, lowered, 
sold it to my bro in law and he drove it through a concrete post!!...gutted.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Cant say ive ever seen one of those before, where they ever brought over to the UK?

Top job on the detail though mate


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that's an Audi! Great work here:buffer:


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Great work,
Any after pics of the interior carpets or the seats? Did you just wet vac them or did you use some other products prior to wet vac (or after)

Thanks

Mig


----------

